
Twitter calls lawyer over hacking - IsaacSchlueter
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8153122.stm
======
IsaacSchlueter
This really cracked me up:

 _TechCrunch, one of the most respected blogs in Silicon Valley, ..._

